# Engineers Cert



## TheManWho (7 Dec 2016)

I am getting building work done to knock out the back wall in my kitchen and install French doors. The house is timber frame. I want an engineers to certify the work and provide certificate just in case I ever sell the house. Is there some official name for this certificate provided by an engineer?


----------



## moneybox (7 Dec 2016)

It's called a Certificate of Compliance

http://www.compliancecertificates.ie/


----------



## TheManWho (7 Dec 2016)

Thanks for that. Should I organise the engineer or is it ok to let the builder organise the engineer, he said he could do that. Once I get Cert of Compliance does it matter who organises the engineer?

The builder said he will use the engineer from the company that manufactured the timber frame. Is the only thing I need to check is that the engineer is a Chartered Engineer?

The timber frame company is based in Northern Ireland. Would they be able to provide a Certificate of Compliance for this work, the house is based in Dublin?


----------



## moneybox (8 Dec 2016)

I would be getting a local engineer to oversee the work as
if anything goes wrong northern Ireland is a different jurisdiction.


----------



## TheManWho (8 Dec 2016)

Ok and do I need to find an engineer that has experience with timber frame houses?


----------



## cremeegg (8 Dec 2016)

moneybox said:


> It's called a Certificate of Compliance
> 
> http://www.compliancecertificates.ie/



That link refers to a certificate of compliance to planning regulations. That is not what the OP appears to have in mind.


----------



## cremeegg (8 Dec 2016)

metricspaces said:


> Should I organise the engineer or is it ok to let the builder organise the engineer.



The engineers report needs to be addressed to you, its no use to you if its addressed to the builder. The engineer is only liable to the person he reports to.


----------



## cremeegg (8 Dec 2016)

What you need is a report that confirms that the work does not undermine the structural integrity of the house.

This may not be that easy to get. After all the engineer will only be able to look at the alteration. To be able to report on the effect on the whole might require that he be aware of whats already here. the original engineer may be your best bet.

However this may not be necessary, unless you expect to sell in the short term. A future potential purchaser's engineer is unlikely to have a problem with any extension that has been in place for some time. 

If it stays up and dry, for 10 years that is better proof that its ok than any report.


----------



## TheManWho (8 Dec 2016)

cremeegg said:


> That link refers to a certificate of compliance to planning regulations. That is not what the OP appears to have in mind.



Ok, so if it is not called a "Certificate of Compliance", what is the actual name of the report that I need to get from the engineer?


----------



## cremeegg (8 Dec 2016)

metricspaces said:


> Ok, so if it is not called a "Certificate of Compliance", what is the actual name of the report that I need to get from the engineer?



There isn't, as far as I know, any set report for something like this. You cannot get an engineer today to confirm to some unknown potential purchaser at one point in the future that the work you have done does not affect the structural integrity of the house. 

You could and probably should get an engineer to certify that the works are properly carried out. As I said this report should be addressed to you rather than to the builder. However this could not be relied upon by a future purchaser.


----------



## TheManWho (8 Dec 2016)

I'm confused now, this site http://www.compliancecertificates.ie/ states 

"A Certificate of Compliance is required for all new build work and* for all alterations*, additions or extension work* to an existing property* to ensure that all works have been carried out in accordance with any Planning Permission granted and the *Building Regulations*."

This is very clear I thought? I am altering an existing property, therefore I need a Certificate of Compliance. 

@cremeegg are you a chartered engineer or architect? Why do you think a Certificate of Compliance is not needed? Just wondering as your suggestions contradict information available from the site of an Architect, who I would hope is displaying correct information.


----------



## cremeegg (8 Dec 2016)

Re Certificate of compliance;

I didn't say that you don't need one. I am suggesting that it will not meet the need that you identified in your first post.



metricspaces said:


> I am getting building work done to knock out the back wall in my kitchen and install French doors. The house is timber frame. I want an engineers to certify the work and provide certificate* just in case I ever sell the house*. Is there some official name for this certificate provided by an engineer?



If you take out a wall and replace it with windows, will this reduce the structural integrity of your timber frame. That is a question any future purchaser might well ask. Ideally you would get a structural engineers report to confirm that it will not, I think that would be difficult to get.

A certificate of compliance will not address this issue.


----------



## TheManWho (8 Dec 2016)

Ok. I've no idea what my need is to be honest . This is my first time dealing with building work and I've no experience in this area. I was just told I should get an engineers certificate.

The wall currently has a window in it.

This is a new build house. The builder of the house is doing this work for me after the house is signed off. He said he can get an engineer from the timber frame company (who supplied the timber frame for my house).

All I am trying to figure out is
1) Should I get my own engineer or use the one from the timber frame company? (i.e. does it matter once they are a Charatered Structural Engineer?)
2) Whatever engineer I use, I want to know what I should be asking them for?


----------



## cremeegg (8 Dec 2016)

The engineer from the timber frame company seems like a very good idea. I suggest that whatever report he cites it be addressed to you and not the builder. Good luck in the new house.


----------



## TheManWho (8 Dec 2016)

I'm still none the wiser on the report I should be asking for. Should it be a "Certificate of Compliance"? If no, then why not and what report should I be looking for?

It's hardly that complicated? People modify the structures of their houses every day of the week. Engineers certify.

Any engineers or architects on here? Would be good to get an opinion.


----------



## moneybox (8 Dec 2016)

Metrics paces, I am also mystified as to the name of the report/ cert cremeegg is referring to.

I would suggest you phone a structural engineer tomorrow and ask him a few questions. Please post back to let us know his reply.


----------



## TheManWho (8 Dec 2016)

@moneybox you previously suggested "Certificate of Compliance" is the report I need to ask for. Are you unsure?


----------



## moneybox (8 Dec 2016)

I am fa


metricspaces said:


> @moneybox you previously suggested "Certificate of Compliance" is the report I need to ask for. Are you unsure?



No I am pretty sure it is the certificate of compliance you require.

You are concerned that you will need to provide a cert in case you sell the property at later date.

Here is a link to all the legal documents you will need to have obtained before  selling a property.http://www.osconsulting.ie/page.php?page_id=307

 I sold a property recently and hired an engineer  who sorted the whole  certification process for me before I put the property up for sale.


----------



## TheManWho (9 Dec 2016)

Thanks for the link moneybox. As the opening to the back wall does not require planning permission, then it sounds like a "Certificate of Compliance" is not what I need - from reading the link you sent on that cert is to show you are compliant with planning permission.

It sounds like this is what I need _"Certificate of Exemption with Planning Permission for any extension or alteration that does not require planning"_?

Just to add. It is not my sole concern that I need a document when selling. I want the job to be done right and I'm expecting some sort of documentation from engineer to stand over the work that was done to verify it was carried out correctly. So if at a future point problems occur, then I have some security.


----------



## nutty nut (19 Dec 2016)

metricspaces, you do no what you posted i.e. a certificate of exemption but you also need a structural engineers report confirming that he/she both designed and inspected the works and that said works are in conformity with their design. You can of course use the TF company engineer but its always best to use an independent engineer in these situations just to avoid any perceived conflict of interest.


----------

